# LED 12V lights???



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I've been running 4 starfire lights with 100 watt bulbs, but thought I would try LED lights.

I did some searching and found a recent thread about some LED lights from Ozonium or something like that. Are those lights used above the water or submerged in the water?

In that discussion, they were talking about 20w light bulbs. Just curious why it would be good to use those versus a 50 watt light.

For those who have used starfire and LED bulbs - how do they compare?

I don't mind carrying 3-4 batteries if they are needed. Anyone have experience with how long a battery will run the 20W lights?

Any other advice?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

StarFires are dinosaur age stuff. If your gonna run a DC system best bang for your buck is warm or extra warm white 50 Watt LED floods. Wire them 24 volt, use group 31 deep cycles. The lights will outlast you.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I am ignorant of LED lights, where would I find lights like the ones you mentioned? 

Based on something else I read on the Oznium website - I'm guessing they would need to be in the water (which is fine with me) to prevent overheating?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Rickpcfl said:


> Thanks for the advice. I am ignorant of LED lights, where would I find lights like the ones you mentioned?
> 
> Based on something else I read on the Oznium website - I'm guessing they would need to be in the water (which is fine with me) to prevent overheating?


These are flood lights designed for area lighting such as parking lots and such. LEDs don't get that hot, that's part of the reason they're so efficient. Do Google search for them, lots of places online to find them.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Take a look at Jerry's LED listed several times here in the forum. I have a 20 watt from Oz and it was bright until I turned on Jerry's light. You will be impressed. Basically and 800 vs 3000 lumens for about a $40 difference. Both are great lights.


----------



## Oceandweller (May 15, 2016)

I am going the DIY route and currently looking for another jon boat for a dual boat setup as my family is large with 4 kids. 

I am going with the cheap chinese MR16's 12 watt warm whites at 2$ a pop and plan on running them in pvc out of water. I am also going to get 3 very small deep cycle batteries at academy for like 40$ a piece, to go with the ones I already have. They can then run the trolling motors and the lights. I plan on using 6 per boat so about 72 watt and about 6,000 lumens for 12$'s out of china ebay "the pvc enclosures will cost more". Also if I have to replace them due to water damage its not like they cost anything. I don't like the 500 watt halogens/halides as they require a lot of gas, extra weight, heat etc. Sure they are really nice overall but they also cost an arm and a leg. Maybe if I had a 5k-10k boat dedicated solely to floundering.


----------

